# Cranberry-Onion Chops



## mudbug (Oct 27, 2004)

These sounded good.  Saw this recipe in the paper this morning.

4 boneless pork chops
1 tsp vegetable oil
1/2 cup lite French dressing
2 T (about 1/2 pkg) dry onion soup mix
one 16-oz can whole cranberry sauce

Heat oil in large non-stick skillet over medium-high heat.  Brown chops on one side, about 3-4 minutes.  In medium bowl, combine salad dressing, soup mix, and cranberry sauce.  

Turn chops, pour cranberry mixture over chops, and bring to a boil.  Lower heat, cover, and simmer 8-10 minutes, until chops are tender and fully cooked.


----------



## jkath (Oct 27, 2004)

I have almost the same, 
but it's

Cranberry Chicken:
1 bottle french dressing
1 can whole berry cranberry sauce
1 pkg onion soup mix
4 boneless skinless chix breasts

Crock pot for 8 hours on low.

(I compile 3 meals & freeze 2 for a later time)


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 9, 2004)

Muydbug and jkath those recipes both sound great.


----------

